

Show HN: Totally different and 3D version of traditional Snakes and Ladders game - techaddict009

Hi,
I am presenting this post on behalf of my friends company. I liked their concept and taught of presenting it to HN Readers before they launch:<p>They have made totally different and 3D version of traditional Snakes &amp; Ladders game.<p>In this game instead of traditional flat board, player needs to climb a 3D tower. On way he will face snakes and ladders at different steps.<p>You can have the first look of our game here: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.behance.net&#x2F;wip&#x2F;577365&#x2F;1060829<p>And after having the look of it if you felt like its interesting then PM me your email id I will send you the android apk (pre-launch) of the same.<p>P.S Please provide your valuable feedback over the same.
======
hiby007
graphics looks great. VERY nice work team. Keep it up.

